# A little downtown practice



## kalgra (May 24, 2016)

I picked up a new 24-70 f/2.8 for an upcoming trip to Paris and went out to practice with it a bit yesterday. I don't typically do street, or architecture types of photography but I want to start learning as I had a lot of fun with it. I was happy at least with how the lens performed. I still need a lot of practice but I'm really liking this!

1. Denver skyline at twighlight.







2. Union Sation







3. Bridge mast







4. Train Station







5. 16th Street Piano


----------



## JustBen (May 24, 2016)

Nice shots, like them!


----------



## WesternGuy (May 25, 2016)

Nice shots.  That appears to be a very fine lens as the images are quite sharp, except where OOF and that is okay, as I like the effect in #5.  Number 1 is my favourite.  Hope you have a great time in Paris.  I've never been there - I spend a lot of my travel time in Africa and the US South-West shooting wildlife and landscapes, so I will be interested to see what you capture on your trip.

WesternGuy


----------



## Designer (May 25, 2016)

#3 and #5 are my picks here.  All very good.


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (May 25, 2016)

LOVE these! Especially #2.  I feel like 5 could have been shot with slightly less of a shallow DOF. Maybe just a stop or 2.


----------



## Sarmad (May 25, 2016)

Great photos all of them! Intricately speaking I could have experimented by cropping the far left structure in #1. In #5 I might have shifted the focus 4-5 keys forward.


----------



## kalgra (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the nice compliments everyone!



WesternGuy said:


> Nice shots.  That appears to be a very fine lens as the images are quite sharp, except where OOF and that is okay, as I like the effect in #5.  Number 1 is my favourite.  Hope you have a great time in Paris.  I've never been there - I spend a lot of my travel time in Africa and the US South-West shooting wildlife and landscapes, so I will be interested to see what you capture on your trip.
> 
> WesternGuy



It is supposed to be one of the sharpest 24-70s out there so I'm glad they look nice and sharp where they are supposed to. Ive never been to Europe Im pretty excited. i just hope I don't screw up too many of my photo ops.



DrumsOfGrohl said:


> LOVE these! Especially #2.  I feel like 5 could have been shot with slightly less of a shallow DOF. Maybe just a stop or 2.



Thanks for your kind words
I completely agree! #5 would have been better with more DOF. That was taken at 70mm 2.8. I was really trying to get an idea of the Bokeh I could get with this lens and snapped off the one shot. I was getting ready to take a few others when some lady I'm not sure if she was crazy, homeless or what started yelling at me to get away from her Piano! lol. She was a little to close for my comfort and I didn't want to mess with her so I left. I returned to the piano a couple hours later and it had been covered up so I didn't get a chance for any others.


----------



## annamaria (May 28, 2016)

Really like number one.  As for the piano shot I like how it came out.  What brand of lens?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 28, 2016)

I really like the selective focus of #'s 4 and 5, but #2 just captures my attention because of the geometric hodgepodge. Great first use of the lens. I wouldn't fret about what your future shots will give you. Good luck!


----------



## kalgra (May 28, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Really like number one.  As for the piano shot I like how it came out.  What brand of lens?



Thanks! Is a canon on a 6D


----------



## Q4kntmare (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice pictures of downtown. IMO #3 has been overshot


----------



## kalgra (Jun 2, 2016)

Q4kntmare said:


> Nice pictures of downtown. IMO #3 has been overshot



Thanks, overshot as in blown out in a couple spots? Or just done to death!


----------



## Q4kntmare (Jun 3, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Q4kntmare said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures of downtown. IMO #3 has been overshot
> ...



Unfortunately, done to death. I run by there frequently and always see someone taking that identical picture. BTW where were standing when you took the pano of downtown?


----------



## kalgra (Jun 4, 2016)

Yep no doubt! In fact I'm pretty sure there was a couple others there cameras when I was there Lol.
The funny thing is when I finaly ended up at Speer and Zuni to do the cityscape picture there were already two other photographers there as well. So no doubts that's one that's been overdone as well. I still had fun. One of them gave me his card I looked up his website he was very good!

I'm a bit bummed I was trying to practice a bit for my trip to Paris and I'm in Paris right now and it's rained non stop since we have been here. All the museums are closed due to extreme flooding and the metro is shutdown in sections as well. So it's not been the greatest photo opp trip so far. I will say been very much enjoying the food and the people have been wonderful!

The piano was on 16th street I believe very near writers square facing in the direction of the Pavillion. There is a blue one another couple block ups as well.


----------



## Prime35 (Jun 6, 2016)

I love the symmetry in #2, I am jealous of your new lens though. Very nice images, looking forward to seeing some of the ones from Paris!


----------

